# Recovered after 8 months



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys!

My name is Chiara and I'm 19 years old. I haven't been on here for a while since I'm doing so much better, but I thought it was my duty to post a recovery story.

My DP started the 1st Febraury 2018. I had just finished my exams and was celebrating out with a friend. All of a sudden I start to feel dizzy. And I experience for the first time that sentation that haunted me for months, and that I can barely recall now. It was as though I was in a bubble, trapped behind a pane of glass. I didn't feel any emotion. Everything felt numb and weird. My memories didn't feel like they were mine anymore. The concept of time and space freaked me out. I also had a blank mind, I couldn't think, read, watch tv. I was a zombie trapped in a body that I didn't feel ike mine. The people I loved were strangers and no place felt like home. After 3 months of me ignoring the ever increasing feeling that something was wrong, I left school and went back home, since I couldn't physically study anymore. Last summer was probably the worst time of my life. I could barely leave the house, I was unresponsive, I didn't care about anything. I didn't have energy, I didn't want to live anymore.

I finally decided to go see a doctor, and that's when things started getting better. I can't stress this enough, guys. GO see a therapist and a psychiatrist. And if you don't like or trust the first one you go to, try another until you find the right one. I changed three therapists before I found the current one who's following me and who's made me feel so much better.

*Medication *

The psychiatrist put me on Citalopram. At first I thought it wasn't really helping, but after some weeks I started noticing a very small difference. The highest dose I was put on was 40 mg. But I still felt horribly. So he put me on Zyprexa as well. This medication was a true life savior for me. I started to feel better on the very first day of taking it. I'm currently taking 2,5 mg of Zyprexa and 10 mg of Citalopram.

*Distraction*

When it comes to distraction, I'm a little skeptical to think it can cure DP. But it definately played a role in my recovery. After I stared feeling a little better, I decided to go back to University. That was a HUGE help.

I am now fully functioning and I've just come back from a trip to Denmark with my boyfriend. I hadn't felt that good in ages. I was convinced I was never gonna feel love or amusement ever again, but boy I was wrong.

Studying really helps me staying focused too.

*Cause*

I'm still working with my therapist to understand te cause of my DP, but I think it was a combination of high stress and some traits of my personality that kind of fucked my brain up until it decided it was time for a break.

I feel now 99.9% recovered. The only thing that lingers just a bit is a subtle layer of numbess, that is lifting day by day.

There is hope guys! Keep fighting!

If you have any questions feel free to contact me.

Love,

Chiara


----------



## paljoke (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey Chiara,

Thanks for posting. I am very happy for you. I am about 99% recovered as well.

I just wanted to tell you that i was on Cilatopram then Ecilatopram for about three months and while it made feel a little better, it was very numbing. I stopped it on my own (weaned off in 3 weeks or so) and still felt the withdrawal symptoms, but started getting my emotions back!

So in my personal opinion, it didn't help, it was just a matter of time for me to start feeling better. It was a longe process, but with distractions and a positive vision, it really does get better.

the 1% remaining for me is some brain fog and some of those "wtf did i just go through?" type of questions, but i am sure they'll get better with time too.

Cheers and congrats!

-J

Note to all: Everything does get 100% better. Do not lose hope. Do not give up. You'll feel normal again. Be positive!


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

anything specific you did that really helped?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

That's so good your feeling better good luck with your future 
Best wishes


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks guys! I hope you'll get 100% better soon!



hanginginhere_ramen said:


> anything specific you did that really helped?


I'd say that zyprexa was the thing that really helped me gain my life back. I heard small doses of antipsychotics really help many people. Other than that I'd say reducing stress and start taking stuff less seriously was of huge help as well.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Are you still taking these?


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Nope, I weaned myself off for about a month and now I’m completely medication free and feeling super duper good


----------



## Dark12345 (Feb 6, 2020)

How are you now?


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Dark12345 said:


> How are you now?


https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/94852-relapse/#entry605546

she had a relapse in August 2019


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

I am fine now! My relapse lasted around 20 days and went back as soon as I started my medications again. I am still taking them now.


----------



## Dark12345 (Feb 6, 2020)

How reality feels like Chiara?


----------

